# A problem with displaying of the site using the FORUM top button



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody had any trouble with displaying of the site or the site refreshing, using the top button "FORUM" for instance? ( Internal server error http 500 )


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, no probs here.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

OK. Thank you for your answer Maria. But could you post what the OS and the net browser you use?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Firefox and have no problem Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

OK. THX.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 14, 2011)

Wurger said:


> OK. Thank you for your answer Maria. But could you post what the OS and the net browser you use?


 
Oh, sorry: XP and Chrome, Firefox and IE. Tested all three browsers, no probs.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2011)

IE and Firefox here. No problems


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2011)

I have encountered our old problem of being an attack site. I set my Firefox to reject attack sites and when I hit my bookmark it listed us as an attack site and wouldn't open, Had to go back an unselect it. I thought this was taken care of?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

It should have been.... However it might be a fault of your cookies. Just your Firefox uses these used when the warning was issued.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

Noticed on a number of occasions, that the page will load with just showing a plain blank white page, a reload, loads the forum up. Happens on both Vista and XP using Firefox 4. Not a big issue and doesn't really bother me but it is there occasionally.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2011)

I have that happen, but once I refresh it loads properly.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you guys. Exactly the same happened to me using both IE6+Win98SE and Firefox+Vista OS.

Any problems with accessing PMs ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2011)

None for me so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2011)

Only that I get that the paged can not be found, or that it loads in plain white with just the text here and there, much like what happpend before...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

THX Jan.


----------



## woljags (Apr 15, 2011)

i have trouble opening the sticky posts like new kit purchases/bought etc but keep being told its my end i don't have trouble with anything else on the site,i'm running windows xp and macafey


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)

OK.sticky posts.. what kind of troubles do these cause to you?


----------



## woljags (Apr 16, 2011)

i get an error message saying cannot open the site maybe experencing problems refresh to try again,when you refresh you get the same message,i'm not computer savvy so it could be my end but i don't have this trouble anywhere else,i moderate for the DLOC website and we had issues with unsafe posts being put on the site so we had to set the site firewalls higher to stop it,is it possable that the site security is stopping me from opening these type of posts


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)

OK. THX for the info. Does the DLOC stand for Daimler and Lanchester Owners' Club ?


----------



## woljags (Apr 16, 2011)

yes it does


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)

OK. I wasn't sure. THX.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2011)

No problems here Wojtek - using XP and Chrome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2011)

Thx Terry.


----------

